# skidder oil



## Barnie (Dec 18, 2009)

I just bought a 95 John Deere 540E and I would like to change the oil in the engine,differentials and Trans. What type of oil do some of you guys use for these components, synthetic or regular??? what viscosity for winter?? does viscosity matter for differentials in the winter. how often do you change these oils how many hrs between changes???


----------



## redprospector (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know about one as new as a 95 model, mine is a 78 JD 440b.
I use Delo 400 in the engine changed every 250 hours.
For the 440 the transmission (direct drive) is the hydraulic tank.  JD calls for JD 303 tractor fluid, but the mechanic there said it was just R&O hydraulic fluid, I use aw32 weight in the winter and aw46 in the summer, if I change it at all. I guess it depends on how cold it gets where you're at. I change the hyd. filters at about 500 hours, and the fluid at 1000.
I can't remember what the diff's call for right now, but I think it's 303 too. Get a manual for it, you'll be glad you did.

Andy


----------



## nhlogga (Dec 21, 2009)

for engine oil 15w40 is what you want. if you don`t have any oil leaks, i recomend amsoil. the transmission,hydraulics, and differentials use john deere hyguard or the equivalant only. the hydraulic resevoir holds approximately 13 gallons. the differentials hold approximately 7 gallons each. engine holds 5 gallons exactly.


----------

